# SK 155 Questions



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

I just purchased a 155 chunky KM and ribber. Other than both sponge bars being dead beyond belief, I can redo those, the ribber is missing the side hangers and the close knit bar. Does anyone have a suggestion for a subsitiute for the close knit bar? I have seen them online and they look like a skinny stick. What is that used for? I see the side hangers are used for weights. The Knitting Closet does not have the parts and told me they are few and far between. On ebay, I see a pair of side hangers in a group of 155 accessories, but I hate to buy all of the other things I don't need. Are the side hangers something you use routinely with the ribber or for something special? (This is my first ribber, so I don't know much about them.)
Also, when I opened the KM box, a small spring was loose in the box and I don't see anything that looks like it is missing on the carriage. I have to rebuild the sponge bars before I can even try to knit and know if things work OK. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jazmin (Dec 4, 2011)

Close knit bar is for when you're using very thin yarn and you need the machine to knit it nice and tight (not just with the ribber, also with stockinette). Side hangers: do they look like a 7 with weights hanging off them? Those are important, yes, for the edge stitches not popping off when you do ribbing. 

Rebuilding the sponge bars is really tricky: I tried it w/o success; it's really worth buying a new one (unless you've had success with it, in which case, I'd like to find out what you used for the spongy part). You can buy them from Newton's Knits or else from NeedlTek up in Washington.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I understood that the 155 had no ribber, have you attached it yet. I have this machine. The close knit bar is placed on the pegs in front of the needles.


----------



## Bootheelknitter (Oct 2, 2011)

You can rebuild the sponge bars with weather stripping. You have to scarp out the old. I've done mine and it works. I don't know anything about the other stuff you were asking about...


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

First the SK155 is still being made today by Silver Reed, but the SR155 (ribber) is not and hard to find, but can be found on ebay or other places as well. I don't think I got the close knit bar with this machine but even on my other machines I never used it when it called for it and I never had any problems. Some have problems and it does as Jazmin stated, it is more used when the sts are smaller to help them knit properly. You may find that the end hangers will help you in different times, all depends on what your making. Now you may want to contact Needle Tek in Washington state as they tend to have those parts or can get a hold of them most the time. The end hangers if you get for the standard machine will work on that as well and shouldn't cost that much. Depending on the seller will be the selling price.
I have seen many refurbish their sponge bar with good results and some that have a bad time. My first was a horror but learned that the weather stripping I used was not a good one, you get what you pay for, I bought the least expensive weather stripping and got cheap material.
Hope this helps.
Godspeed to all, Berda


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I have one and it does have a ribber.


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a 155 and ribber I bought and quite a few pieces were missing, but I have been doing O.K. I don't even know what you mean by the side bars, but I don't have a close knit bar. It does take a lot of strength to run, I use both hands and doing some charity rib hats I broke off a piece of that plastic or rubber piece that fits in at the end of the track which I will have to try to replace. I also was missing a cast on comb so put on waste yarn and then transfer to ribber. Now I have made one from my old 313 bending every other metal needle holder back. I'm beginning to think you can make a lot of stuff. I'm wondering when you would use the close knit bar as I haven't had any trouble yet. It certainly is a bigger clunkier machine than my 313. It doesn't really like bulky yarn, but I did make a shawl from Homespun.
Laurelk in S.CA


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Could it be your tension is too tight for the yarn you are using or perhaps you are using too bulky yarn for a knitting machine to be having so many problems


----------



## tiki69 (Dec 1, 2011)

I had the same problem and I went and I bay a strip from hardware that we use to seal the doors from comming draft.
I remove the old streep and I use that strip, it comes the same width of the bar.I live in Canda I I got from Canadian Tire.
Good luck. Sorry for my bad English


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your replies. 
Jazmin, yes, the side hangers look like 7's with a couple of loops on them. The manual shows you hang weights on them. I am thinking a wire coat hanger and pair of pliers might work....lol.

OK, I won't worry about the close knit bar for now. Will concentrate on sponge bars and side hangers. And...hope that darned little spring I found rattling around in the box does not belong somewhere important. :/


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Use wire that is 1/2 the thickness of coat hanger wire if you have it as the wire is kind of thin in the ones I have.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Thank you Euvid, I will do that. Company came by and I missed the accessories that were on ebay.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

You will never believe me but I have a SK155 - Punchcard without a ribber. Mine does not have the L shaped metal trippers that work with the row counter (broken off when I got it) but I manage just like I did when I used the Bond. I did order the ribber tool that I was telling you about. I haven't received it yet but am looking forward to having it so I don't have to do hand knitted ribs or garter st to start out with. I am sooo happy for you!! You will love working with it. My 155 does not have the fine lace bar. As for the 7 shaped weight holders - I just use weights on the ends and move them up as I go and it works fine. Happy Knitting!! Ellie


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Ellie, this is the machine from Merribee.


----------



## Jazmin (Dec 4, 2011)

itzzbarb said:


> I am thinking a wire coat hanger and pair of pliers might work....lol.


That was my first idea, too, when I read your post, but unless you file the end of the coathanger (the part that would go under the needles), you'd have mega problems: the point needs to be thin and smooth enough to easily weave in and out of the stitches. (If you have access to a guy who can do that sort of thing, you're in business. :thumbup: )


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Try calling Peter smith trading in Canada I just got my machine fixed they were very good in supplying parts and overhauling things very knowledgeable people sell all kind of machines


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brother-Knitting-Ribber-loop-wire-weight-hanger-/110787565911?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19cb741957

He has them for $2 each. Can't beat that.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Itzzbarb - The lady on near Houston - FM 1960? Send me a PM about the price - just wondering. I am sooo happy for you. You will love it!! Ellie


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

euvid said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brother-Knitting-Ribber-loop-wire-weight-hanger-/110787565911?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19cb741957
> 
> He has them for $2 each. Can't beat that.


These hangers are slightly different in shape than what shows in the Studio manual, think they would be OK? I found a pair of Singer/Studio/Silver Reed hangers for $28.++!!!!!!!!! Thank you for the info, I appreciate it.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes they should. I think $2 is cheaper than $28.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

I just looked at the $28 ones, they are a bit different from the Studio ones too. So I guess that is kind of a generic product. I see who the seller is for the $2 ones, she has alot of things I am going to take a look at. Thanks!


----------



## tiki69 (Dec 1, 2011)

I did the same thing, weather strip I got from Canadian Tire and works for chunky and 700 singer (fine)


----------



## kathryniwhite (Nov 1, 2015)

I have the Knitmaster 155 punchcard machine and would like to knit a finer yarn on fairisle. I have a close knit bar but am not sure exactly how to use it. If anyone can give advice that would be greatly appreciated. I was surprised at how well the chunky machine knits double. I thought the needle spaces were going to be too large and the setting on the dial not low enough. But it knits thicker double knit a treat. I'd like to use the thin doubles and it just one step too far without, I think, the close knit bar. So help on this would be great. Thanks.


----------

